# Need Help(Planning To Go To Marine Recon)



## Aingeal Dorcha (Oct 30, 2018)

Hello throughout my life I knew I was going to join the military and didn't know what I wanted to join/do. Being the fact my father was Army I always thought I wanted to join Army and do something infantry oriented/anything involving combat I didn't want any rear echelon mos. About a year ago I got in a conversation with my father and he says he regrets 2 things in life one being not going to college before/after military(this was before G.I Bill) and not going into more of a elite mos. He was a combat mp and regrets not even attempting going into a SF group like rangers. This stuck with me and I realized thats what I want to do and am going to do and recently I discovered 0321 recon marines and I am in love. I love the small unit who isn't all "out there" but still elite. Currently I am senior in highschool (I know i'm young and probably naive) but can any former/current recon or anyone in general give me tips/introduce me what the life,training,workouts/mental preparation. Thanks


----------



## Aingeal Dorcha (Oct 30, 2018)

I also forgot to ask If you think I should take the recon contract or go infantry then go recon. I know if you go recon then fail they can put you anywhere which isn't the greatest thing ever considering they probably wouldn't put me in infantry since they aren't in need of infantry and recon attrition rate is almost 50%.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2018)

Aingeal Dorcha said:


> anyone in general give me tips



Yes.  Post an intro thread before using the board.

Thread locked until you complete that first task.

To add - Use the search feature.  There are more Recon threads here than there are Marines in Recon.  Tag onto one of those current threads please.


----------



## Aingeal Dorcha (Nov 9, 2018)

Hey all, I was on the official marine website when I was reading about the 0321 contract. I saw that it states if you fail any part of brc or other extra schools your contract will be modified to infantry. Everything I read online said the marine corps would if you failed placed you where they want you infantry or not. So is it really that they put you in infantry or not? Or is this brand new?(I plan on trying and giving all for recon but anything can happen and I would be crushed if I got dropped from brc due to a injury then being put in a non infantry mos).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 9, 2018)

Thank you for completing your intro post.  I've unlocked your other Recon post and merged your question there.

A few tips to be taken more seriously on the site:
- Sentence structure is important
- The Marine Corps would appreciate it if you capitalize Marine Corps, BRC, etc.
- Working from your phone is no excuse.  Most of us work from our phone.

Ask all your Recon questions here - but keep it to this one thread please.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 9, 2018)

I think i answered this elsewhere but most drops end up in the infantry.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 10, 2018)

Aingeal Dorcha said:


> About a year ago I got in a conversation with my father and he says he regrets 2 things in life one being not going to college before/after military(this was before G.I Bill)



So your father served prior to 1944? GI Bill has been around a long time.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 13, 2018)

Marines with an uppercase "M" out of respect for our fallen. And while it's fine to plan to go Recon, first plan to be a Marine. 

https://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/welcome-to-the-marine-corps-mentor-group.30590/


----------



## DozerB (Nov 14, 2018)

Understand that you don’t know what you don’t know. Everyone’s dead set on “mArSoC/rEcOn” until they have their first swim qual/hike. When people say “things will change before then,” they also mean your desires will change. We had plenty of wannabe operators who are now Finance guys, and they’re darn good ones. Give yourself room to flex depending on what you’re passionate about.


----------

